# loose lug nuts [email protected]#$



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

well i lost a tire this weekend an tore up the rim an spacer,my problem is ive got thirty basks with ss wheeles an 2 inch spacer dang lugnuts work loose even after i retouque them,does anyone have this problem?whats yalls fix?


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Blue Loctite seems to work well.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Loctite x2


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Loctite was gonna be my suggestion as well. My 31 Laws ride smoothe and have never had this prob. ...Not even before when I was running 29.5s


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the unanimous decision is BLUE loctite.

in fact, for this application, i'd try the new loctite thread tape.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I've had the problem before. If you have taken your wheel off for anything and put it back on, you need to ride it around for about 20 min then retighten them.


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

Get some lug nut with a Teflon ring at the end to lock em on


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

How often does something like this happen? When I had my banshee I'd change out my rear dirt tires for paddles fairly often, never had any problem.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Is it aluminium spacers on there? If so that's your problem.


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

so loctite it is now i got to buy a rim, egg shaped now arrg!!!


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

I met a guy my last time out who bought "truck style lugnuts" they were longer, then he drilled a hole through each one out past the stud and ran a pistol cable lock through them all...


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

ss wheels should be covered under warranty unless they squirm their way out of it do to improper installation. they suppose to have lifetime structural warranty


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

Brute650i said:


> ss wheels should be covered under warranty unless they squirm their way out of it do to improper installation. they suppose to have lifetime structural warranty


 well i didnt buy them they came on the used bike,i wonder if its still worth a phone call?any ideas who to call?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm sure there is a number on their website


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

so when i apply the thread locker should i ride then an check for loosness?or if i let it sit an ride later will it be ok?


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

put the loctite on , ride it for a few min. then retighten, i would let it dry overnight to be sure it is set. i think it has a cure time


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi all. Do the inner lug nuts that hold the spacers to the hub loosen up or the lug nuts that hold the wheel to the spacer ? Thank you


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

Holykaw said:


> Hi all. Do the inner lug nuts that hold the spacers to the hub loosen up or the lug nuts that hold the wheel to the spacer ? I just ordered some one inch spacers, just for a bit more stance. Thank you


 no problem with that.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

One thing to remember with loctite, make sure the stud and nut are clean. Loctite wont be as effective if applied to dirt, or grease.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Holykaw said:


> Hi all. Do the inner lug nuts that hold the spacers to the hub loosen up or the lug nuts that hold the wheel to the spacer ? Thank you


 I havent had any probs with my lug nuts coming loose . my theory was when i put the spacers and bigger wheels on they probably needed more torque on them..so being me, i just tightened them till it wouldnt go no more and they seem to stay on .so far in the 2 years ive had them on it anyways


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

brutus750i said:


> well i didnt buy them they came on the used bike,i wonder if its still worth a phone call?any ideas who to call?


The same thing exact thing happen to me this summer when i put the 1.5 spacers on and broke a ss108 it took time and a few phone calls and emails but i got a new one and didnt pay a dime so the best of luck to you.:haha: o and call ITP the # is on there website


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

On the itp rims, what is the torque spec on the lugs/rim?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Injected said:


> On the itp rims, what is the torque spec on the lugs/rim?


I was told by ITP to go with my manual's spec. For my 06BF, I think it was 56ftlbs.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks NM


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

ditto on the locktite. Lost 3 lugnuts, fortunately I was able to catch the problem before any damage was done. Blue locktite is the answer.


----------

